# Sprudge guide to Glasgow



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://sprudge.com/the-sprudge-guide-to-coffee-in-glasgow-scotland-127091.html

Includes a few wee words about It All Started Here


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

What a wonderful write up! Well done! I love your shop front and your coffee sounds pretty superb too


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice write up, your certainly getting noticed now.

p.s everyone is enjoying the leftover cakes your mum is bringing in to work on a Monday


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> http://sprudge.com/the-sprudge-guide-to-coffee-in-glasgow-scotland-127091.html
> 
> Includes a few wee words about It All Started Here


No more than your hard work deserves.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

That's an awesome write up - well done Will!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Jeebsy's all over it at the moment - on telly so I hear, and I've just seen IASH featured on Long and Short's blog too. Shame Glasgow is the wrong ended of the British isles for me to visit. Love the signature colours now they're in the context of a whole shop fit out.


----------



## Hunkahunkaburninglove (Jan 15, 2018)

jeebsy said:


> http://sprudge.com/the-sprudge-guide-to-coffee-in-glasgow-scotland-127091.html
> 
> Includes a few wee words about It All Started Here


fantastic write up. Strangely I've never been to those places but I will rectify that.


----------

